# New/ expecting doe



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

I normally don't do this. I went to a pet store nearby to see what color mice they had. Seeing the selection of almost all males, i noticed the lone female in there clearly about to give birth any day. Doing something i normally don't do, feeling bad for her, i bought her. It does give me a chance for either doves, pew, or long hairs.

Any ideas on a name for her?


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Halona, means unusual. Nickname could be Lona.
Fela, means lucky.
Kichi, means "one whom is lucky".

Here is a link with more names. Good luck with the mother and pups!
http://www.meaning-of-names.com/search/ ... ky&stype=1


----------



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

I like kichi thank you


----------

